# An old plate



## debodun (Dec 19, 2022)

The marks was an easy ID - K&G Luneville France and that particular mark dates from te 1920s and 30s. It's a 10" diameter plate, however I'm not sure the significance of the design. Looks like an Asian junk. I put it on a pottery identification website and asked if it was a Chinese junk. The reply was, "You're half right."


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 19, 2022)

Yabbut, which half?


----------



## OldFeller (Dec 19, 2022)

The reply is a joking way of saying it's junk?


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 19, 2022)

Went on a 'sail identification' site......mainly European though...couldn't find it:

https://improvesailing.com/guides/sail-types


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2022)

The boat on the plate is called a "junk".


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 19, 2022)

OldFeller said:


> The reply is a joking way of saying it's junk?


Been there, implied that.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2022)

A junk is a type of Chinese sailing ship with fully battened sails. There are two types of junk in China: northern junk, which developed from Chinese river boats, and southern junk, which developed from Austronesian ships visiting southern Chinese coasts since the 3rd century CE.Wikipedia


----------



## OldFeller (Dec 19, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> Went on a 'sail identification' site......mainly European though...couldn't find it:
> 
> https://improvesailing.com/guides/sail-types


We all know that "Breathe In, Breathe Out" are words to live by...


----------

